# Whatever happened to...



## AndyTheCornbread

Reading old threads do you guys/girls ever wonder what happened to posters like @Spastic_Dove @Gallop On @riccil0ve @Poseidon @Kayty @mom2pride @Wallaby etc.? Posters with thousands of posts over many years that just suddenly stopped posting and have had no activity in several years now. 

I belong to other online forums, mostly for hunting and fishing and this rarely happens on those forums. People go through periods of greater or lesser activity but they still visit the forums and read posts even when not actively posting. 

Here it is like post, post, post, post, post, BAM!...radio silence. 

I've even gone and read the last posts and threads where some of these folks were active to see if it was something in a post or thread that made them jump ship but usually there is nothing there other than regular posting activity right up until their area of the world seems to have permanently lost internet. 

Have any of you guys ever wondered what became of these folks?


----------



## aubie

I was looking through old threads the other day looking for something. Didn't find it but did notice exactly that. Posters that where missing.


----------



## Acadianartist

I still think of @Smilie when I come here. She was a great loss to the forum.


----------



## QtrBel

I do too.


----------



## SwissMiss

I know from several that they suddenly had problems logging in and after weeks (!!!) gave up trying...


----------



## aubie

And Saddlebags.


----------



## carshon

and @Goldenhorse


----------



## horselovinguy

I don't have answers but can say...
If you know of members who disappeared_ ask them to come back._
There are many who disappeared...hopefully if it was a logging-in issue it has been rectified.
I would love to see some of the older members return...the insight and knowledge they had and shared was fantastic...


And yes, I too miss Smilie and her valuable input on so many subjects.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

carshon said:


> and Goldenhorse


 @Golden Horse was on here in October so it has only been a few months since she disappeared. If somebody who knows her would contact her, maybe she would come back?


----------



## jaydee

A couple of them were just too busy with their jobs combined with horses to find the time to post here any more.
We often wouldnt know if someone had died, it was only by chance that we knew about Smilie and Saddlebag.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@DrumRunner is another one who posted thousands of times and then dropped off the planet about a year or two ago.


----------



## cbar

I have noticed this as well; I do know a couple of posters who sadly passed away. 

There was one poster who I recently saw on here who was having a hard time logging in so ended up creating a new account and changing their user name I believe. 

I think some people just get too busy as well...or life events happen that make the forum a non priority.


----------



## COWCHICK77

AndyTheCornbread said:


> @DrumRunner is another one who posted thousands of times and then dropped off the planet about a year or two ago.


Drum passed in an accident, unfortunately. 
Even though she was no longer active here, we stayed in touch. 

When I was on FB I was friends with Wallaby. Last I saw, she and Fabio were doing great. 

There's quite a few members I wish were still on here.
Cherie, MHFoundation Quarters, Smrobs just off the top of my head.


----------



## Dustbunny

I'm glad Cowchick mentioned Cherie. Too many are missed.


----------



## aubie

Mule feathers popped in my head.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

It makes me wonder if maybe the friendships formed through social media are different depending on the context of the forum? For instance on the fishing boards I am on as well as the hunting ones I spend time in real life fishing and or hunting and or shooting etc. with people I know on those boards. If one of those guys stopped posting for many months I would probably know the reason from a phone call or email etc. and if I didn't I would definitely call them to make sure they were OK. On this board there is only one person I would feel comfortable calling and making sure they were OK. There aren't many members close to me at all so I have never gone riding with anyone here either although I may have met some members at horse auctions or events and not known it. I also belong to several engineering forums / online groups and I don't know anyone there personally and would have no idea if one of them suddenly stopped posting. Perhaps forums that promote more in person doing of things together in real life form stronger bonds? I don't know the reason I just find it curious that when I search old threads for info I run across so many posters who were on here and active for 5 years or more and then suddenly nothing.


----------



## Dustbunny

What was Wallaby's goat's name? Adikus? Something like that. I was amused, anyway.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

COWCHICK77 said:


> Drum passed in an accident, unfortunately.
> Even though she was no longer active here, we stayed in touch.


That is really sad to hear  I'm glad you staid in touch with her, wish that story had a different ending though.


----------



## Dustbunny

AndyTheCornbread said:


> It makes me wonder if maybe the friendships formed through social media are different depending on the context of the forum? ...........Perhaps forums that promote more in person doing of things together in real life form stronger bonds? I don't know the reason I just find it curious that when I search old threads for info I run across so many posters who were on here and active for 5 years or more and then suddenly nothing.


I think the fact that this forum is not locally focused does not lend itself to personal interaction. 
But that being said...Years ago we joined an old MSM group. It was large and nation wide. We had several members here in the Pacific NW. We got together with a couple from Idaho and soon a date and location for a horse camping event materialized. This went on for several years. The group camp out ended a couple of years ago mainly due to health, age and other life events. But many of us still keep in touch. A couple of my closest friends came out of this group and we meet for lunch when we can arrange a date. 
I will always treasure the memories of the time together and the miles ridden.


----------



## egrogan

I have found crossover with my forum friends on FB, and have met several people in real life. Of the folks you listed, I know @Wallaby is doing great, as is her horse Fabio. There are others i think about though and hope all is well for them as I have no other connection to them.

I think it was a couple of years ago now that there was a big technical problem with this forum that locked a lot of people out of their accounts and they were just too frustrated trying to recover their logins to come back. There are people who dropped off around then that I miss!


----------



## QtrBel

There was a big group from Tx that had a thread that went on and on. They had meets that they'd post pics from. They migrated elsewhere. One long standing member of that group passed. Many that posted do so no longer. So I think it just depends. There are a few here that have reached out and that I have reached out to that PM. I am pretty gunshy about forum involvement and posting publicaly. PMs and a level of trust that says those that do develop into friendships with potential to meet in real life is a work in progress. I would say that is probably true for many. It is also why I treasure members like @aubie that do such a good job bridging our horseselves with our otherselves in General. Those that scroll and read or post whether through the journals or other threads shared about different aspects of their lives give rise to new interests or open doors for discussions between others that have similar interests. @SueC and her strawbale house. The Offishalish Chicken Thread... @Cordillera Cowboy in the Phillipines and the laughs, the tears and the sense of community @Acadianartist and all of those that have shared. @Merlot who I wish would return with more about Zephyr though I have tried to keep up with her blog being here made it so easy.


----------



## egrogan

Oh I do miss @Merlot and her highly amusing herd! And was very glad to see you revive the chicken thread :chicken:


----------



## aubie

Thank you @QtrBel for kind words. Frankly it's what I can bring to the table. Everyone else is more knowledgeable in the daily care of horses.


----------



## tinyliny

As a former moderator and longtime consistently participating member, I can say that there's something here that makes this forum keep going along, while many others have short, dramatic lives, or just fade away into paleness. 

It's not just circumstances. HF does have its ups and downs, but considering its size, it has done quite well, for years now. I will say, that there is way more involved in keeping it reasonably healthy than the average member realizes. Moderators do all kinds of minor things to keep the surface smooth. many, many decisions are made, and some have been too difficult for some members to tolerate, and so they have left us, sadly. These decisions are made by human beings, and so are as imperfect as we humans are. But, without such flawed guidance, the forum would NEVER have made it this far.


I'm, sorry, once a moderator, always a bit so.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I agree with you @tinyliny that this forum does a great job of keeping moving without a lot of negative attitude and rudeness like I see on other horse forums online. I am a member of several but this is the only one I am active on. The others I have a login so I can search and read threads but I don't want to be involved in all the negative drama they seem to have on them.

I was more wondering 2 things. 

First is what happened to those members and why did they suddenly leave behind something that they had a lot of time invested in?

Second is what is it in an online community that promotes actual friendship? Is it time spent in person together or proximity to other members or subject matter of the forum etc.?

The answer to the first question sounds like it is a combo of three things: 1.) Technical difficulty leading to frustration and eventually leaving. 2.) Huge life events that make them leave and not come back, up to and including dying in several cases. 3.) Getting mad at things said here and leaving (_this one seems to be in the minority by a long way from what I have read in the last posts and threads of people who have left_).

The answer to the second question...is I still have no idea. I would like to hear from you folks what it is that lead from a social media acquaintance to an actual friendship that has lasted over time for you, if you have had one or more social media friendships do that.


----------



## COWCHICK77

AndyTheCornbread said:


> I agree with you @tinyliny that this forum does a great job of keeping moving without a lot of negative attitude and rudeness like I see on other horse forums online. I am a member of several but this is the only one I am active on. The others I have a login so I can search and read threads but I don't want to be involved in all the negative drama they seem to have on them.
> 
> I was more wondering 2 things.
> 
> First is what happened to those members and why did they suddenly leave behind something that they had a lot of time invested in?
> 
> Second is what is it in an online community that promotes actual friendship? Is it time spent in person together or proximity to other members or subject matter of the forum etc.?
> 
> The answer to the first question sounds like it is a combo of three things: 1.) Technical difficulty leading to frustration and eventually leaving. 2.) Huge life events that make them leave and not come back, up to and including dying in several cases. 3.) Getting mad at things said here and leaving (_this one seems to be in the minority by a long way from what I have read in the last posts and threads of people who have left_).
> 
> The answer to the second question...is I still have no idea. I would like to hear from you folks what it is that lead from a social media acquaintance to an actual friendship that has lasted over time for you, if you have had one or more social media friendships do that.


Knave and I are real life friends and I consider her one of my best. It came from here on HoFo. 
I think it stemmed from me trying to tell some stupid wild cow chasing story and she recognized some of the names. We figured out we didn't live very far from each other and knew a lot of the same people but just never quite passed paths. 

It is weird this subject came up. I was remembering a penpal (email) friend from here that I hadn't heard from in a long time and was missing. Deserthorsewoman and I used to email back and forth regularly. She was from Germany originally but lived out here in the west. I think we had PMed here about some German dishes which led to a friendship we maintained for quite some time. We had slowly drifted apart as people do when their lives change. I should send her a message and see how she is.

I too when I was on FB had crossover from here which I enjoyed but just got frustrated with FB as a whole. 
And these is a couple people on here I PM with that I enjoy hearing from on a little bit more personal level than openly on the forum. 

I just participate in horse related forums so I have no other experiences to compare to really.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

COWCHICK77 said:


> Knave and I are real life friends and I consider her one of my best. It came from here on HoFo.
> I think it stemmed from me trying to tell some stupid wild cow chasing story and she recognized some of the names. We figured out we didn't live very far from each other and knew a lot of the same people but just never quite passed paths.



I am starting to think proximity and being able to do stuff in person is probably at the root of it. The closest member to me that I know of is @lostastirrup but she is really not all that close given how big Montana really is and I think true lasting friendships at least for me are with other men who share my interests and want to go do stuff like ride horses etc. Not saying women and men can't be friends but for me anyway it usually seems to work better to have friends my own gender. There is another guy(_member here but I forgot his name_) who lives over the border into Idaho about two hours from me or so but he said he rarely gets down into Montana because having to get a yearly Coggins and brand inspection is a pain in the rear just to drive down here to ride.


----------



## SilverMaple

I've left other forums suddenly due to harrassment from other members over stuff like my weight, keeping a horse turned out 24/7 rather than in a stall, etc. I know at least one of the people mentioned here left after she felt attacked on some of her threads because others didn't agree with things like riding in a curb bit in her chosen discipline.


----------



## COWCHICK77

@AndyTheCornbread I think you're right. 
My dad is also participates in a gun related BB and I think he knows quite a few of other members in person. Maybe from over the years gunsmithing and gun shows? But I imagine proximity too of course. Plenty of others around.

I'm in Idaho now but I still think knave and boots are my nearest HoFo friends. There was a gal from Utah around but she doesn't participate much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

There are a lot more like this who left. A huge group from the 40's thread left. Nicker, Roaddy, Ellen, HappyPlace, to name a few. 

After many left, and I had no way to reach them because not knowing real names, I started reaching out to friends by e-mail then phone. Also in 2018 we had a HF Meet, Greet and Ride that several members came to. It was good food and good times, but we couldn't get one arranged for this year. 

I travelled down to Florida a few times and rode with Roaddy and his family. Also met at ACTHA events (that group folded too). 

Many, many left when the Forum changed format. Our threads that were followed were right there on the main screen, didn't have to hunt for them like one does now. It was so much easier to use. We had long running threads, with lots of pictures and stories, and they seem to be gone forever. The set up now seems like it is geared towards brief, short back and forth threads that end nearly as soon as they begin. 

I still can't log in on my phone, quit trying a long time ago. 

It is a struggle to find the threads I am subscribed to. 

A recent one that seems to have disappeared is Spanish Rider. Sad because I so enjoyed her posts and stories. Have no idea what happened, and no way to reach her. We become like family, then "poof" suddenly gone :frown_color:


----------



## aubie

The log in thing must have been before my time. I do remember like a change where you had an "old" and " new" maybe that's it.

I still can't log in on my phone or really read much, but that's not huge issue.

I am a member of another forum. Its centered around my school. Here in the south that's a big deal. There are people all around the country but mostly this area. And a lot of times if someone is missing for a while somebody else knows them in real life.


----------



## tinyliny

I don't remember the forum being of a different format, with different outlay of active threads. H mn m . . 

I don't subscribe to any threads anymore, but just do a general 'quick links' todays posts check, and see what is being added to.


I admire folks who can remember long and involved threads, with many life stories, that go on for months, years. I'm afraid I have the bad habit of skipping around, shallowly.


----------



## QtrBel

I would think if you were a mod at the time then you were aware the change was happening and if it messed with you you would have had a back door to get in through. I had to give up on keeping up on the emails. It was too much when I would get an email for every thread I had replied too. I really should have explored more about what parameters we could set and what not. 



For me it is not distance. I have moved around so much that I have a long trail of friends from all over. Some I see, some I don't - just correspond. I have been slower to develop friendships here that I did at the other forum I spent quite a bit of time participating. I made life long friends there. It usually was started through pm and then went to emails and phone calls. The unofficial meet up place for me seems to be Disney in Florida. I can't count the number of people I have run into there from forums or other walks of life. 



I think the journals go a long way to befriend someone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

If it wasn't for the e-mails I get now, I'd have to go thru my "User CP" to my page, to my subscriptions, every time I wanted to post. Its annoying. 

The "Photo of the month" thread used to be pinned to the main page too. It was on the top of every thread on the header part. Lots of folks posted pictures and liked or voted on entries! Now it is just one or two maybe, and I never even search them out. 

I don't know if my screen looks different than others on here, but on mine all the "active" threads are to the right of my main screen. They are threads from any section. Even finding the sections is hard. Used to just be a click on the link on the main screen. 

The big change caused everyone to have to click on some sort of timed thing, like the "I'm not a robot" boxes on some other sites. But this one the member had to enter digits, and it would time out so quickly! I had to do it several times over several days to get in. Can't do it on my android phone at all. The little screen is at the bottom and I can't scroll down to it. So on my phone I can read stuff, but can't see many pictures except from people like @phantomhorse13 who put pictures in a different way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Took a brief trip to the old thread to make sure I didn't skip anyone. Old thread crashed in 2015. 

Those that left, for reasons unknown in most cases
@Maryland Rider (king of the corn) @Topper @ellen Hayes @NickerMaker71 @Happy Place @Koolio (I so miss Lucy)  @Blue @Eole (has popped back in recently) @tjtalon @VickiRose @Twalker @Country Girl @Northernstar @Ibriding @corgi @Bondre @Roadyy
@LaDonna @Stan @carshon (haven't seen recently) @farmpony84


----------



## trailhorserider

I really miss* Smrobs*. I think she quit horse training for the public and seemed to drop off the forum about the same time. :frown_color:


----------



## aubie

Wow I just checked to see if that crash in 2015 was before my time. Nope I have been here a little over 6 years. Wow. 

And I just stumbled onto the forum by chance.


----------



## boots

aubie said:


> Wow I just checked to see if that crash in 2015 was before my time. Nope I have been here a little over 6 years. Wow.
> 
> And I just stumbled onto the forum by chance.


And we're glad you did!


----------



## aubie

Thank you. I can't remember now what I typed in to search for , race related I'm sure. This came up and I started to click around. Thought hey this is cool so kept coming back. Then made an account to reply to someone about something I can't remember and that was it.


----------



## tinyliny

Screen differences can be attributed to what version you view (there being Classic and several others) I'm old fashioned and use the old Classic view. And, what internet browser you use can influence how the home page is laid out, too.


I now see the forum exactly as you all do, no more backdoors for me.


----------



## aubie

I just looked. Classic view is to bright and busy for me now.


----------



## JCnGrace

I stay in Classic mode and think Full mode is too bright and hard on the eyes. I think it's more about what we are used to. LOL
@AnitaAnne, @carshon posts on the Confession Time thread sometimes. She is anxiously waiting on some new hips so that she can ride pain free again. I see posts from @farmpony84 around here and there. 

There are many members who have disappeared and I sorely miss reading their posts but I think for the most part it's just life happening. They move on to fb or have changes in their life that keeps them busy whether it's a new partner, baby, job or whatever. I'm sure some leave because they get mad or hurt about something but I'd like to think those are few are far between because for the most part we are well meaning group of folks but on occasion we can be bit opinionated about certain subjects. 

Maybe a pinned "Goodbye" thread at the top of this section would encourage posters to let the rest of us know they were moving on.


----------



## RegalCharm

Classic view works best for me. yes there are a couple that I remember Fire is one she had the Appy X Arabian leopard horse and she was doing endurance She was from Washington State and Texasgal but I email her every now and then and she is doing ok.

it is hard to believe I have been here so long. Gone AWOL a few times. And I learned that the longer you are gone the harder it is to start posting again.


----------



## trailhorserider

This is probably obvious to everyone but me but.......how do you tell what view you are in?


----------



## RegalCharm

trailhorserider said:


> This is probably obvious to everyone but me but.......how do you tell what view you are in?


 @trailhorserider scroll to the very bottom of the page and on the far left corner will be a box that says Horse Forum (classic) or what ever you are now using. click the down arrow and a menu will show up . just click on the one you want and the display will change to your choice.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Few more to add
@Foxtail Ranch @Joe4d @Oreos Girl @QOS


----------



## egrogan

I think of @*Bondre* often and wonder what's going on in her world.

Another person I miss and fell out of touch with is @*Endiku* . She had that wonderful filly Kenzie that she did so much to help (with some help from the Forum too). I ended up talking over the phone with her and her mom a few times about college, as she was the first in her family to go and it was a big deal for them. I lost touch with her around the time she started school and while I'm sure she is successful in whatever she's pursued, I'd love to hear what she's up to.

Some others who are missed:
@Skyseternalangel
@michaelvanessa 

@*Saranda* 
@Zexious

And someone else mentioned recently, @*mmshiro* hasn't posted in a long time and I wonder if he's still riding


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have occasionally checked some of the last posts made by these ones who have left, to see if there was any clue to their leaving, but find nothing. 

A couple I was very worried about, because of fires in the area last posts :frown_color: I really wish we could somehow know if they are ok


----------



## rambo99

@Yogiwick hasn't been on here for some time now. @mmshiro has been online just hasn't posted.


----------



## AnitaAnne

JCnGrace said:


> I stay in Classic mode and think Full mode is too bright and hard on the eyes. I think it's more about what we are used to. LOL
> 
> @AnitaAnne, @carshon posts on the Confession Time thread sometimes. She is anxiously waiting on some new hips so that she can ride pain free again. I see posts from @farmpony84 around here and there.
> 
> There are many members who have disappeared and I sorely miss reading their posts but I think for the most part it's just life happening. They move on to fb or have changes in their life that keeps them busy whether it's a new partner, baby, job or whatever. I'm sure some leave because they get mad or hurt about something but I'd like to think those are few are far between because for the most part we are well meaning group of folks but on occasion we can be bit opinionated about certain subjects.
> 
> Maybe a pinned "Goodbye" thread at the top of this section would encourage posters to let the rest of us know they were moving on.


A goodbye thread is an excellent idea!! What do you think @jaycee , anyway you could make that happen?


----------



## aubie

I remember people and things but worry at times it may come across as creepy. Just have a good/weird memory. Like this year I remembered Silvers old crock pot ole smokey. I'm not stalking her posts or anything.


----------



## AnitaAnne

JCnGrace said:


> I stay in Classic mode and think Full mode is too bright and hard on the eyes. I think it's more about what we are used to. LOL
> 
> @AnitaAnne, @carshon posts on the Confession Time thread sometimes. She is anxiously waiting on some new hips so that she can ride pain free again. I see posts from @farmpony84 around here and there.
> 
> There are many members who have disappeared and I sorely miss reading their posts but I think for the most part it's just life happening. They move on to fb or have changes in their life that keeps them busy whether it's a new partner, baby, job or whatever. I'm sure some leave because they get mad or hurt about something but I'd like to think those are few are far between because for the most part we are well meaning group of folks but on occasion we can be bit opinionated about certain subjects.
> 
> Maybe a pinned "Goodbye" thread at the top of this section would encourage posters to let the rest of us know they were moving on.





AnitaAnne said:


> A goodbye thread is an excellent idea!! What do you think @jaycee , anyway you could make that happen?


I was so angry at something else my fingers messed up!! @jaydee not jaycee :redface:


----------



## jaydee

AnitaAnne said:


> I was so angry at something else my fingers messed up!! @jaydee not jaycee :redface:


We can give it some thought.
I can see some downsides to it but there are positives as well


----------



## cbar

My use of the forum ebbs and flows - just depends on available time and my mood. I have not met anyone on the HF in person, but I think that is largely b/c there are so few people who live in the same vicinity as me. As far as I know, Smiley was the only HF member who lived even remotely close to me; although I did not meet her in real life either. 

I have made friends through social media, but mostly through FB groups that are more local.

Part of what makes HF intriguing to me is reading about folks who keep horses or ride in different parts of the world - but also lends itself to being more difficult to actually get together. I keep thinking that if I were to ever travel somewhere I could look up a HF friend, but so far that has not happened.


----------



## aubie

There are a few I would like to bump into at the rail. Maybe someday at some track somewhere.


----------



## aubie

maybe that didn't come out right- not that I wouldn't want to bump into anyone here. Didn't mean to be agh read killer.


----------



## Foxhunter

There are many who have gone missing and no one knows why. 

As for why this site works, I think it is because majority of people write as they are, truthfully. It shows through usually sooner rather than later. 

Years ago there was a site Horse Net, run under a very different format and big. It was very popular and got taken over by some company. They changed it all and within a few months it had folded. 

I am still in touch with many of the original group. Several made it possible for me the have a wonderful month in the US staying with them. That group is shrinking as originally it was an over 50 group. (I wasn't old enough to post and honest about it so they welcomed me) so many have taken the journey to the other side. 

I think people here remind me of how this group posted, honestly and with an open hand of friendship. 

I honestly feel that if I decided to return to the US and said I wanted to go to certain places I would genuinely be welcomed by anyone in the area.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I get what you mean @aubie. There are a number of folks here who I wished lived closer so they could come over and ride with me. E.g. I wish @Knave and her husband lived close by. @phantomhorse13 and her husband would be really cool to have live near here but it would put a serious crimp in their endurance riding as there are rarely events like that here within a day's drive. The list goes on and on but in reality it's just me being a bit wishfully selfish as for many folks this area simply wouldn't work for whatever reason or reasons and that is why there are so few people here right now.


----------



## aubie

Foxhunter said:


> There are many who have gone missing and no one knows why.
> 
> As for why this site works, I think it is because majority of people write as they are, truthfully. It shows through usually sooner rather than later.
> 
> Years ago there was a site Horse Net, run under a very different format and big. It was very popular and got taken over by some company. They changed it all and within a few months it had folded.
> 
> I am still in touch with many of the original group. Several made it possible for me the have a wonderful month in the US staying with them. That group is shrinking as originally it was an over 50 group. (I wasn't old enough to post and honest about it so they welcomed me) so many have taken the journey to the other side.
> 
> I think people here remind me of how this group posted, honestly and with an open hand of friendship.
> 
> I honestly feel that if I decided to return to the US and said I wanted to go to certain places I would genuinely be welcomed by anyone in the area.


Excellent point. On the other site I am on there are people who play characters or troll. While sometimes it's clever or funny, most often not. That site also had down votes. Some went around disliking certain ones every time they posted. Just nonsense.

People here are themselves.


----------



## Knave

Ok, this thread keeps rejecting my posts! Lol. Too much time. I guess maybe I am not meant to write everything I wish!

I do have friends on here. @COWCHICK77 is one of my very favorite people. I am so grateful to have met her here. I talk to @SueC and @AndyTheCornbread in other areas, and there are many people here who are my friends. @aubie if I was a better I would love to run into you at the track!

I am so lucky for my friends on here. I won’t name them for fear of missing one, but I really think of them as friends. I don’t talk to many people in real life, so it is good for me to have those relationships.


----------



## Change

I think the reason I have stayed with HF while dropping off every other form of social media is in large part due to the moderator and member community keeping the threads civil. We can disagree and debate, but personal attacks aren't tolerated. I have formed in person and digital friendships here and hope to make many more. There are folks here that I've never met, but whose lives have impacted mine. I worry about them. I laugh and cry with them. Unlike any other social media venue I've used, this one is family. 💓


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> I think the reason I have stayed with HF while dropping off every other form of social media is in large part due to the moderator and member community keeping the threads civil. We can disagree and debate, but personal attacks aren't tolerated. I have formed in person and digital friendships here and hope to make many more. There are folks here that I've never met, but whose lives have impacted mine. I worry about them. I laugh and cry with them. Unlike any other social media venue I've used, this one is family. 💓


This says it all


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I think the reason I have stayed with HF while dropping off every other form of social media is in large part due to the moderator and member community keeping the threads civil. We can disagree and debate, but personal attacks aren't tolerated. I have formed in person and digital friendships here and hope to make many more. There are folks here that I've never met, but whose lives have impacted mine. I worry about them. I laugh and cry with them. Unlike any other social media venue I've used, this one is family. 💓


 @Change, eloquent as usual and hitting the nail on the head!


----------



## Jolien

I am a new member and what I liked on this forum was that people were not nasty or rude towards me... I left other fora because of that. I also get help and good tips from other riders that don't laugh at my maybe silly questions. Nobody on here seems to think that they are better and posters dare to be vulnerable. It seemed almost too good to be true and at first I was really waiting for the post that would insult me or laugh at me. I think the moderaters do a good job keeping the culture of kindness and being polite installed. I have seen so many people of my generation be rude or nasty because they could hide behind a screen (still not a reason to behave like that). 



Furthermore I live in Europe and it would be great to meet some people to ride with through this forum, but since most posters are from the US (?) this is a bit more difficult for me. I did meet one of my friends in America through the internet (not on this forum) and I also found my previous partner through a dating app (I admit, shame shame), so the internet does get people connected.


----------



## Captain Evil

I hunted down Cherie off of our HorseForum site when it was confirmed that Boojum is, and may forever be, unsound. I remember her gorgeous horses and how intelligently handled they seemed to be. I always read whatever I could when she posted. She left HF when her ranch was devastated by a tornado, I think it was. 

Anyway, she still has a few horses for sale, and there is one there that I look at almost every night...

Don't tell Boo.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Captain Evil said:


> I hunted down Cherie off of our HorseForum site when it was confirmed that Boojum is, and may forever be, unsound. I remember her gorgeous horses and how intelligently handled they seemed to be. I always read whatever I could when she posted. She left HF when her ranch was devastated by a tornado, I think it was.
> 
> Anyway, she still has a few horses for sale, and there is one there that I look at almost every night...
> 
> Don't tell Boo.


Jeez. Farm devastated by a tornado. That is very sad. Good of you to search her out. 

(we won't tell Boo about the searches; I think we all do that :smile


----------



## AnitaAnne

This thread seems very appropriate as the New Year approaches...Auld Lang Syne


----------



## aubie

AnitaAnne said:


> Jeez. Farm devastated by a tornado. That is very sad. Good of you to search her out.
> 
> (we won't tell Boo about the searches; I think we all do that :smile


I had thought of getting a German Shorthaired Pointer. Sometimes I still look. Feel guilty.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Captain Evil said:


> Anyway, she still has a few horses for sale, and there is one there that I look at almost every night...


Can you PM me the link to where she has horses for sale? I'd like to see what she has.


----------



## Chevaux

Dustbunny said:


> What was Wallaby's goat's name? Adikus? Something like that. I was amused, anyway.


Wallaby had the two goats — Atticus and Hazel; and her darling old horse Lacey. She was one of my regular reads. I miss those reads.


----------



## Captain Evil

AndyTheCornbread said:


> Can you PM me the link to where she has horses for sale? I'd like to see what she has.


I will BUT one of them is strictly off limits until I can get DH hypnotized or inebriated or whatever I gotta do...

Do I make myself clear???


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Captain Evil said:


> I will BUT one of them is strictly off limits until I can get DH hypnotized or inebriated or whatever I gotta do...
> 
> Do I make myself clear???



No worries, I just want to see them. I am not buying anymore horses until probably July or so of 2020.


----------



## tinyliny

oh yes. @Wallaby was , and still is , a fabulous writer. I many times encouraged her to write a book about her 'Sassypants' mare, Lacey. her stories were delightful! I am sure she is busy with her life. I hope it's going well.




I have harbored a fantasy of a road trip around the US, or a month in the UK, where I called on as many members as possible. Not impossible, but rather unlikely. I just assume I'd be welcome. Because, naturally, the converse is true.


If anyone is wanting to come traveling up to my corner of the US, I would be delighted to meet up and show you around the sights. I got a couch you can sleep on, too!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm around! I log in and read more than I post anymore. Life just gets in the way with computer time. That and the ability to binge watch TV shows. I never watched TV before, well - I would DVR stuff and then watch it all one day per week. Now I have this evil Hulu, Netflix, Amazon... Roku.... It's a dangerous affair it is....

I don't like the idea of a "goodbye" thread but what if there was a "checking in" or "I'm still alive" type thread where people that don't post often could come on and say ... hey?


----------



## RegalCharm

Here are more that are from my friends list Maybe some one else mentioned them..

FlyGap
Gray Sorrel
Missy May
Margie 54tx
Roman
USARodeoGirl
Anvil
HooverH


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SueC probably knows more, wonder where she is??


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> @SueC probably knows more, wonder where she is??


Knows more what? Sorry, Sunday morning, breakfast in bed, fuzzy mind.  If you mean do I know any Australian HF members personally, the answer is no. One sometimes poster lives in my local area - we've established that - but I don't know who she is in real life (yet?). I've talked online (social threads, PM, email) with dozens of interesting international people from HF and had fabulous conversations in this way, but not actually met any of them. I would if I had one of these:

:tardis:

I'd be going on lots of pair / group trail rides all over the world if I had one of those! 

:cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Knows more what? Sorry, Sunday morning, breakfast in bed, fuzzy mind.  If you mean do I know any Australian HF members personally, the answer is no. One sometimes poster lives in my local area - we've established that - but I don't know who she is in real life (yet?). I've talked online (social threads, PM, email) with dozens of interesting international people from HF and had fabulous conversations in this way, but not actually met any of them. I would if I had one of these:
> 
> :tardis:
> 
> I'd be going on lots of pair / group trail rides all over the world if I had one of those!
> 
> :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy:


I sure wish we all had a :tardis: your place would be first on my list :smile: 

But I meant those that have gone, left the HF never to be seen again...do you know of more? We don't want to forget them.


----------



## SueC

...well, at least a third of my friends list is currently inactive. I've not seen them since I took a year's break a while back and heard that in the interim there had been technical problems with HF which had caused people not to be able to get into their accounts easily. I personally had no issues getting back into mine and do not know what happened there. Remember our 40+ thread from five years ago, when I first joined? It was super-busy, and yet most of those people are no longer around. I think in part it's because sometimes the only way that something like this doesn't take up disproportionate amounts of time for some people is to quit such a medium entirely. Or you can learn to allocate it a set time you're happy with. I personally can get extremely comfortable with a laptop on a sofa doing something interactive like HF - and I do one other forum (music), and do comments on The Guardian, and no other remotely social media besides that - and I don't have an iPhone, so I'm not followed around by the Internet (that, I have no interest in!). So that's some physical barriers to Internet overuse that work for me, and if I occasionally fall into the Internet hole with the laptop on the sofa, I just hide it for a couple of days and use the desktop computer only (because I can't physically sit at a table for more than 40 minutes without getting uncomfortable, so that's an automatic end point).


----------



## SwissMiss

> Remember our 40+ thread from five years ago, when I first joined? It was super-busy, and yet most of those people are no longer around.


I know from several of that thread that they felt it got too busy with too many people... They didn't like it anymore and decided to leave...
It was shortly after I started posting, so maybe I scared them away?


----------



## AnitaAnne

There were some hurt feelings when the group broke off from the 40's thread :frown_color: I am not sure what they objected to, but they went out with a bang. It didn't cripple the thread however, it still was the biggest, so big it had to be split off twice. The first thread I don't know if it still exists. 
@phantomhorse13 was riding in the Tevis when it disappeared. I was shattered not knowing what happened. Had been following her ride all night, (was working nights then) and didn't know what happened at the end.


----------



## SueC

I've got to say, 40+ got too busy for me with more than a dozen people on it. It became a part-time job to try to keep up with it, and I couldn't justify that kind of time. It's better with the smaller group size of <10 people. ...and I don't think you were scaring anyone off, @SwissMiss!


----------



## aubie

Checking my friends list now- it's not a lot so won't take long


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I know from several of that thread that they felt it got too busy with too many people... They didn't like it anymore and decided to leave...
> It was shortly after I started posting, so maybe I scared them away?


Not a chance! You are an asset to any thread :smile:


----------



## aubie

3trdtimesthecharm has been on in 2 years

Hrbtx has been in in 4 years 

Carp614 hasn't been on in almost a year 

That's about it. The rest of yall are here

There is on called Panele. IIRC my first friend request. Hasn't been on in a while. Think it's a BOT , but I excepted anyway.


----------



## SueC

aubie said:


> Checking my friends list now- it's not a lot so won't take long


Awwww, @aubie. :-( I hope wonderful things happen for you in 2020 - far more wonderful things than having a big online friends list. :hug:


----------



## Knave

When it comes to friends it is much better to have four quarters than a hundred pennies.


----------



## SueC

Yes, that's a fabulous saying, and so true, @Knave!


----------



## mmshiro

I saw your mentions - thank you all for looking out for me. Yes, I am still riding - yesterday on my horse, and they gave me a new six year-old gelding at the Arabian farm to prepare for trail riding in spring. No injuries or illness to report, neither on horse nor rider. 

I also didn't want to make a grand exit here without knowing whether anyone actually cared.


----------



## AnitaAnne

We care @mmshiro 

We also miss your fabulous pictures and thrilling adventures!! 

You just cannot mention a new ride, six year old gelding without posting pictures :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS- I had to take a break from HF for a while too, just because I was not able to be nice...was going thru a bad time. It wasn't a good time. I am doing much better just ignoring, but did let my temper go the other day...I just have learned, late in life, that sometimes one has to stand up for them selves. I was brought up to "turn the other cheek" but I ran out of cheeks...


----------



## knightrider

How I miss @Tihannah! I loved reading about her adventures. Likewise @Bondre in Spain. And so many others.

About 3 years ago, @elle1959 came to stay at my house for a week and we rode horses for hours every day. I loved her journal and so wish she would come back to Horse Forum. We had such a great time.

I am so delighted that @Change is back!!!!
@tinyliny, want to come to Florida???? We could surely show you a fun time.

There are so many HF members that when I see they have posted in the "Recent Discussions", my heart leaps up and I think, "Oh, got to click on that one and see how they are doing!"


----------



## Dustbunny

SwissMiss said:


> I know from several of that thread that they felt it got too busy with too many people... They didn't like it anymore and decided to leave...
> It was shortly after I started posting, so maybe I scared them away?


Well, maybe some people on the 40+ thread simply got older and fell into the "more mature" group. Happens to the best of us...like it or not. That is a busy group, or at least was the last time I checked in.

SwissMiss, I gotta tell you I love your avatar! That beautiful golden face with that turquoise headstall is stunning.


----------



## SwissMiss

Dustbunny said:


> SwissMiss, I gotta tell you I love your avatar! That beautiful golden face with that turquoise headstall is stunning.


Thank you. I will let Raya know. She loves compliments inkunicorn:


----------



## Dustbunny

Dustbunny said:


> Well, maybe some people on the 40+ thread simply got older and fell into the "more mature" group. Happens to the best of us...like it or not. That is a busy group, or at least was the last time I checked in.
> .


Okay...I think I am losing it...Where did Krones and Kodgers go? I keep getting notifications in my email and thought I would check in. But they're gone, or at least I can't find them. I think I will go refill my coffee cup and watch a movie, or feed the deer wandering around in my flower bed just outside my window here.


----------



## horselovinguy

Dustbunny said:


> Okay...I think I am losing it...Where did Krones and Kodgers go? I keep getting notifications in my email and thought I would check in. But they're gone, or at least I can't find them.



_*This thread dustbunny?*_
_https://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/krones-kodgers-aka-60s-thereabouts-6_55873/

I know there was a issue of missing posts reported on several threads recently...is this possibly also feeling that issue happening?
If it is...report it lease so we can get tech on it and a solution fixed for everyone.
Thanks.

_hlg._


----------



## LoriF

@mmshiro I was wondering where you went. Glad that you posted.


----------



## aubie

AnitaAnne said:


> PS- I had to take a break from HF for a while too, just because I was not able to be nice...was going thru a bad time. It wasn't a good time. I am doing much better just ignoring, but did let my temper go the other day...I just have learned, late in life, that sometimes one has to stand up for them selves. I was brought up to "turn the other cheek" but I ran out of cheeks...


I took a break for a while a while back. I got tired of my posts getting zapped while a troll was allowed free rein. Still is as far as I know, have not checked. Whatever little bit I contribute drives content and adds clicks. This makes someone else money. Just wasn't going to do that while being censored in favor of that guy.


----------



## waresbear

I really miss Cheri. Does anyone know if she's okay? Southerntrails is another. Of course I miss those members that have passed away. No one else is allowed to leave!!!


----------



## lb27312

I used to belong to a forum years ago... when I got my first horse after getting to adulthood I was told to check out The Trail Less Travelled website from someone where I boarded. Subscribed to the magazine and they had a chat area. Then from chatting on there I found a horse forum that had a saloon... I think it was TWH? But not sure. It was fun but wasn't closely moderated and eventually imploded due to trolls and some people being a little sensitive in mho... So then didn't worry about a forum, mostly just went to flahorse.... on the old one there was a person that had at one time been married to Parelli... Chatted with some wonderful people and we did a few gift exchanges and I received some awesome gifts! 

Not sure what I'm babbling about... just missed that old forum....

I can't believe I just remembered that TWH stood for The Watering Hole... still can't think of the name of the website...


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> PS- I had to take a break from HF for a while too, just because I was not able to be nice...was going thru a bad time. It wasn't a good time. I am doing much better just ignoring, but did let my temper go the other day...I just have learned, late in life, that sometimes one has to stand up for them selves.


And I always wish that I did have one of these: :tardis:
...when that happens, because then I could go get you for coffee and a hug. :hug:




> I was brought up to "turn the other cheek" but I ran out of cheeks...


...yes, that's right, we only have four of those... :Angel:


----------



## loosie

Haven't really been following this thread, but yeah, I often wonder about certain people - wondered about @Captain Evil but seems you're back now! There was also @wildSpot who I enjoyed their posts, was quite active & disappeared a few years ago. She was from the Pilbara region of WA if I remember rightly. And... can't remember her name, a Kiwi with a young horse called Zephyr, a light buckskin that looked like my boy... 

And @mmshiro good to 'see' you again too - I wondered that you'd been a it quiet of late. Don't make a grand exit, come back to us! I enjoyed your posts!

And to many more reading that I haven't mentioned... I really enjoy & get something from the vast majority that post here - you are valued!


----------



## aubie

And speaking of subscribed, I don't know how that works. But I get emails saying Aubie a post you subscribed to blah blah. I don't know how I did it .


----------



## rambo99

@loosie think member you are thinking of with buckskin ,that looks like your boy. Is @Merlot she has recently posted an update on her crew. Can't find post now,have no clue what section of forum it was in. 
@mmshiro, glad to see your back always enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

aubie said:


> And speaking of subscribed, I don't know how that works. But I get emails saying Aubie a post you subscribed to blah blah. I don't know how I did it .


If you comment on a thread it auto subscribes you to that thread. That might be something that changes due to settings but I have not looked to change it so I don't know for sure. I just leave mine that way.


----------



## aubie

Ok no wonder I get a ton of them, It's cool. I have an email for horse themed stuff. 

Tip of the day don't give Eddie Bauer your email. They blast you every day.


----------



## rambo99

You can go into edit options and scroll up. There's a default thread subscription mode.
Can chose not to subscribe to threads. Or chose to subscribe ,I chose not to I don't care to be subscribed, to a ton of threads.


----------



## loosie

Thanks Rambo, yes, @Merlot was she!


----------



## loosie

waresbear said:


> I really miss Cheri. Does anyone know if she's okay? Southerntrails is another. Of course I miss those members that have passed away. No one else is allowed to leave!!!


She was great value - tho I often disagreed with her! I believe she lost her house in a fire or hurricane or something & maybe life just got in the way after that. 

Pity Patti Stiller disappeared too, but I found her & we're friends on FB at least.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

I haven't gone through all 100 plus replies on here, but have been wondering if anyone has heard from/knows how Draftyairesmum is doing? She was such a regular in here and always had some great perspectives on things. I know she had mentioned at one point having some difficulties with finding a place to live. Just hope she's ok, and knows she's missed in here.


----------



## Captain Evil

loosie said:


> Haven't really been following this thread, but yeah, I often wonder about certain people - wondered about @Captain Evil but seems you're back now!


Hi @loosie~ I am one of those who never left but life gets so busy! I read a lot but posting can be hard, especially when the forum was not working on iPads. 

There is nobody on my island, or indeed in this area, with whom I can talk horses, and it tends to get lonely. I often feel as though I am leading a double life, a secret with horses and a public life with boats and friends and everything else. So HorseForum and my virtual family here are invaluable. 

Loosie, I will never forget how helpful you (and others) were when I was trying to figure out how to handle Ahab's hoof crack! Did I ever say a proper thank-you? Well, thank-you!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Good to hear from folks who’ve been quiet for a while. I am so happy to hear that Cherie is OK. I wish she would write a book about her experiences and methods. She is able to break down a problem to its simplest form and lay out a solution in layman’s terms.


----------



## PoptartShop

@mmshiro glad to see you posted. We missed ya!

I do talk to some old posters still on Facebook - I don't remember their usernames, but I joined back in 2010, so I've been on here quite awhile. :lol: 

I did end up taking a break many years ago, because of college, things got a bit crazy but I came back. 

I know some people just get busy, things happen, but it is nice when they do pop back in once in awhile.


----------



## QtrBel

This is Merlot's thread - in Breeding where the foal threads are posted. https://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/growth-lord-lubbaduck-aka-zephyr-moo-144278/


----------



## egrogan

I was reading an old thread and remembered a few more posters I miss seeing around. Figured I'd give them a mention too
@horseluvr2524 @franknbeans @FlyGap


I like this thread, it's nice to have a place to check in.


----------



## egrogan

mmshiro said:


> I also didn't want to make a grand exit here without knowing whether anyone actually cared.



Easy then...stick around @mmshiro!




tinyliny said:


> I have harbored a fantasy of a road trip around the US, or a month in the UK, where I called on as many members as possible. Not impossible, but rather unlikely. I just assume I'd be welcome. Because, naturally, the converse is true.
> 
> If anyone is wanting to come traveling up to my corner of the US, I would be delighted to meet up and show you around the sights. I got a couch you can sleep on, too!


You're always welcome in Vermont! Great trails, plenty of things to do, horsey or otherwise. I'd love to offer up a guest room. I love Seattle and for awhile was lucky that I had frequent work trips out there- but have never had the chance to ride there- next time I'm out there I may just ask :wink:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

egrogan said:


> I was reading an old thread and remembered a few more posters I miss seeing around. Figured I'd give them a mention too
> @horseluvr2524 @franknbeans @FlyGap
> 
> 
> I like this thread, it's nice to have a place to check in.


 @FlyGap is one I really wish was still around too.


----------



## loosie

Cheers @Captain Evil ! Yeah, sometimes this forum has been my only source of horsey friends too, so kno how that feels.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Would be fun if all these folks pooped in for a New Years Toast!


----------



## COWCHICK77

HombresArablegacy said:


> I haven't gone through all 100 plus replies on here, but have been wondering if anyone has heard from/knows how Draftyairesmum is doing? She was such a regular in here and always had some great perspectives on things. I know she had mentioned at one point having some difficulties with finding a place to live. Just hope she's ok, and knows she's missed in here.


Again, when I was on FB, I was friends with her on there. She seemed to be good! 
Wish she would come back. 



egrogan said:


> I was reading an old thread and remembered a few more posters I miss seeing around. Figured I'd give them a mention too
> @horseluvr2524 @franknbeans @FlyGap
> 
> 
> I like this thread, it's nice to have a place to check in.


Ah, Flygap and franknbeans! Miss them! 
When you mentioned franknbeans I thought about nrhareiner and gottadun too.

Amazincaucasian wasn't in here for long but he was fun. We are still in touch. I remember I traded him a set of brass bound stirrups for a floor lamp he built with horse shoe hooks. Which we still have and we hang our under bridles, get downs and mcCartys on in the living room.


----------



## JCnGrace

AnitaAnne said:


> Would be fun if all these folks pooped in for a New Years Toast!


:rofl: I might get kind of smelly! I know that was just a typo but it gave me a major chuckle.


----------



## RegalCharm

AnitaAnne said:


> Would be fun if all these folks pooped in for a New Years Toast!





JCnGrace said:


> :rofl: I might get kind of smelly! I know that was just a typo but it gave me a major chuckle.


 @JCnGrace I am thinking you left the *T* off the first word in your reply.
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

I did forget the "t" in It @RegalCharm. Karma coming back to bite me in the you know what! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

JCnGrace said:


> :rofl: I might get kind of smelly! I know that was just a typo but it gave me a major chuckle.





RegalCharm said:


> @JCnGrace I am thinking you left the *T* off the first word in your reply.
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl: We can blame it on spellcheck :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Yeah, let's do that @AnitaAnne!


----------



## Finalcanter

It might also be a case that some of these people either 1. don't want an online presence anymore (I know several people who stop or get off of social media) or 2. maybe, rarely, people fall out of horses. They get burnt out.

Also illness can keep someone from being online, and other responsibilities.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finalcanter said:


> It might also be a case that some of these people either 1. don't want an online presence anymore (I know several people who stop or get off of social media) or 2. maybe, rarely, people fall out of horses. They get burnt out.
> 
> Also illness can keep someone from being online, and other responsibilities.


Hello! Yes, could be any number of things that contribute to them going away. But we are left with the not knowing if they are ok, or if something happened. 

Horse riding can be dangerous too. 

I am not a fan of social media either


----------



## Jolien

I left Instagram, fb and all other social media very suddenly too when I was younger because it wasn't good for my mental health. Maybe these people felt the same? Not that people on this forum are nasty or anything, but it's just more easy to cut the ties with an online community?


----------



## egrogan

And, how did we all forget to tag @Hoofpic??

I was just scrolling through FB, and was drooling over photos of a gorgeous Knabstrupper stallion for sale on the page Dressage Tack/Horse sales, and lo and behold, the sale photos all had Hoofpic’s watermark on them. Guess he’s living his dream pursuing equestrian photography! The pictures were as gorgeous as the horse. Good for him.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> A recent one that seems to have disappeared is Spanish Rider. Sad because I so enjoyed her posts and stories. Have no idea what happened, and no way to reach her. We become like family, then "poof" suddenly gone


 @AnitaAnne:hug:


----------



## csimkunas6

Ive personally met 2 HF members.One happened to live 10min away from me in the same town at the time, and the other posted pics of trails that looked oddly familiar.....I am still very good friends with both today, the one isnt active on here at all anymore, she got a new job, new location, new horse ect.

As for why people disappear, no clue but I do go through times where any kind of social media just isnt interesting or worth my time so to speak.

I do have a few of HF friends on Facebook, and I believe it makes it a bit more easier to see updates/follow people but I am pretty much a big kid that just likes pictures so that could be why as well


----------



## Remali

Great thread! I don't get on here enough, but when I do I always think back about the friends we used to see on here. So many wonderful people here.

I haven't seen natisha on here, but then I have been absent a bit myself, I think of her often, such a witty and kind lady. Happy to see some of the "golden oldies" on here yet (RegalCharm!), and many others.


----------



## cbar

Someone had mentioned @Hoofpic - I live in the same province as him. 

Oddly enough, through the CTR & Endurance stuff I've been doing I have met and become friends with many different people. One of them lives a bit South of me and I am friends with her on FB. She posted a video not so long ago of one of her friends and I am 100% certain it was him. So I believe he is still heavily involved with horses and also pursuing photography. It is nice to see people living their dreams and pursuing the things they had previously chatted about and asked advise on. 

I am not a fan of social media and would honestly delete my FB account if it weren't for the horses. Everything (all events, etc) are now organized through FB. I do not have Instagram or twitter or any of that. My cousin asked me to check someone out on Instagram and i was like, "insta-whatty".


----------



## AnitaAnne

cbar said:


> Someone had mentioned @Hoofpic - I live in the same province as him.
> 
> Oddly enough, through the CTR & Endurance stuff I've been doing I have met and become friends with many different people. One of them lives a bit South of me and I am friends with her on FB. She posted a video not so long ago of one of her friends and I am 100% certain it was him. So I believe he is still heavily involved with horses and also pursuing photography. It is nice to see people living their dreams and pursuing the things they had previously chatted about and asked advise on.
> 
> I am not a fan of social media and would honestly delete my FB account if it weren't for the horses. Everything (all events, etc) are now organized through FB. I do not have Instagram or twitter or any of that. My cousin asked me to check someone out on Instagram and i was like, "insta-whatty".


I don't have FB and I am sure I miss a lot because of that. I might have to join it but honestly don't know anything about it, so not sure how to do any of it! Oh well...


----------



## tinyliny

I am glad hoofpic is doing well.


----------



## Wallaby

I just got a notification from HF in my email, so I logged on to clear out my PMs, discovered this thread, and figured it would be reasonable to check in 


I still have Fabio - he's doing well! He moved to a new barn in October and went into training [dressage-based "all around" training with a lady who is also a bodyworker and a hoof trimmer - it's been an AMAZING combo for him!] in February to try to get him to a really rideable place for me. He got diagnosed with kissing spine today, actually, and had his back injected so who knows what kind of progress the future might hold for him!



Hazel the goat passed away - not sure if I was still on here when that happened. Atticus, my other goat, knocked one of her horns off, she had to be fully sedated to clear up the wound, the sedation caused her to founder badly [which, apparently, is a risk I didn't know about when sedating goats], and I worked hard to keep her going for probably 6 months but finally decided that winter was not something I wanted to put her through, so I let her go on a sunny Fall day.


Atticus, the other goat, is, last I heard, being a pack goat in the mountains which is a pretty perfect career for him!


As for me, I got married last August, got pregnant unexpectedly fast, and we had a little boy 11 days ago [3 weeks early, yikes]! 



I can't promise I'll be around more as my life isn't very horse-y right now and babies take a lot of work, but it's good to check in for a minute!


----------



## boots

Good to see you @Wallaby. You've been busy! Congrats on the good stuff. Sorry you lost two goat. Check in when you can.


----------



## tinyliny

Wallaby said:


> I just got a notification from HF in my email, so I logged on to clear out my PMs, discovered this thread, and figured it would be reasonable to check in
> 
> 
> I still have Fabio - he's doing well! He moved to a new barn in October and went into training [dressage-based "all around" training with a lady who is also a bodyworker and a hoof trimmer - it's been an AMAZING combo for him!] in February to try to get him to a really rideable place for me. He got diagnosed with kissing spine today, actually, and had his back injected so who knows what kind of progress the future might hold for him!
> 
> 
> 
> Hazel the goat passed away - not sure if I was still on here when that happened. Atticus, my other goat, knocked one of her horns off, she had to be fully sedated to clear up the wound, the sedation caused her to founder badly [which, apparently, is a risk I didn't know about when sedating goats], and I worked hard to keep her going for probably 6 months but finally decided that winter was not something I wanted to put her through, so I let her go on a sunny Fall day.
> 
> 
> Atticus, the other goat, is, last I heard, being a pack goat in the mountains which is a pretty perfect career for him!
> 
> 
> As for me, I got married last August, got pregnant unexpectedly fast, and we had a little boy 11 days ago [3 weeks early, yikes]!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't promise I'll be around more as my life isn't very horse-y right now and babies take a lot of work, but it's good to check in for a minute!





OMG Wallaby!!! I am so happy to read news of you. I am just thrilled to hear of your marriage and you becoming a mom. That is just tremendous. So many deep changes. I am just so happy for you that I'm writing this as fast as I can! Dear Wallaby, I've always wanted the best for you, and it seems like that has been just about what [email protected][email protected]


----------



## JCnGrace

What wonderful things that have been happening. Congrats on your baby boy! So good of you to check in and update us on your life @Wallaby .


----------



## Chevaux

Good for you, Wallaby! It’s nice to hear what’s going on in your life and that you are doing well.


----------



## tempest

Possibly, life got in the way for most people. Even when I was really active here I didn't say much but I "disappeared" for a few years or so because life became pretty busy for me. New career, new place, new life. I did occasionally login to keep my account active but I never said anything.

I wonder who remembers these members who haven't yet been mentioned.

Kentucky (he was at one point a moderator here if I remember correctly, a really long time ago)
dbarabians
Endiku

I checked threads for activity from dbarabians and Endiku and the last posts from them that I was able to find were from 2012 in the "Texas Horse Friends" thread.

Endiku had that mare, MacKenzie (I think), who had a funny ear because some kids thought it would be fun to torture a horse.

It looks like Kentucky hasn't been seen since 2009.


----------



## RegalCharm

tempest said:


> I wonder who remembers these members who haven't yet been mentioned.
> 
> Kentucky (he was at one point a moderator here if I remember correctly, a really long time ago)
> dbarabians
> Endiku
> 
> I checked threads for activity from dbarabians and Endiku and the last posts from them that I was able to find were from 2012 in the "Texas Horse Friends" thread.
> 
> Endiku had that mare, MacKenzie (I think), who had a funny ear because some kids thought it would be fun to torture a horse.
> 
> It looks like Kentucky hasn't been seen since 2009.


 @tempest

DB Arabians passed away . 

AS far as Endiku and Kentucky I don't know.


----------



## tinyliny

Yeah. I was very sad when dbarabians passed away. He was a very unique fellow.


I don't remember a 'Kentucky". You don't meant Southern Trails, do you?


----------



## tempest

RegalCharm said:


> DB Arabians passed away.


That's unfortunate to hear.

Tinyliny, I don't know if Southern Trails is Kentucky but I do remember a user on here with the name of Kentucky. I found some old threads with him but he just kind of disappeared one day. He could have created a new account to change his name.

Well, I did some digging on Endiku, I forgot until right now that she had provided me with her Facebook information during a conversation I had with her. Looks like she's doing well.


----------



## RegalCharm

I think Southern Trails was from Alabama and I think he made saddles (?)

Also when the forum went to this present layout many had a really hard time getting logged back in and I imagine some just gave up. I know it took me a number of days because there were bugs that had to be worked out merging the old and the new.


----------



## aubie

that explains it. He was mod and a jerk to me when I first started.


----------



## RegalCharm

the ol Georgia vs Alabama reverie thing. LOL


----------



## aubie

RegalCharm said:


> the ol Georgia vs Alabama reverie thing. LOL


No. Much worse Auburn vs bammie. I never knew that though. Just that he was a smart azz, zapped posts and told me my posts had to meet his idea of what was useful or meaningful,


----------



## RegalCharm

SouthernTrails and I got along good. He would answer any questions I had.

He also advertised his business here on the forum that is why I am thinking he made saddles. I still have a saddle that I also bought from the guy I got my first horse from. He told me he bought it new in Alabama. Actually looks like practically new yet. people have told me it is a roping saddle.


----------



## Knave

I keep thinking it funny no one has mentioned that @AndyTheCornbread has left, since it is his post.


----------



## tinyliny

does anyone know what happened to ATCB? such a nice fellow.


----------



## Chevaux

Andythecornbread left? I thought he was fairly new to the forum....hmmh

I used to like reading joe ford’s adventures. He seemed to just drop out one day.

Hag on nag was another one who used to post a lot and seems to have also gone silent.

I see Goldenhorse has not been active for quite sometime now. I also see she is currently advertising her horse for sale (the big grey she used for western dressage shows) on Kijiji. Her trainer and coach had moved to another province last year so I can only think she has decided to get out of showing.


----------



## Knave

Ya, I know @tinyliny.


----------



## lb27312

@AndyTheCornbread He always seemed so polite! I loved his journal and the videos he posted.... and I think he's the one that got me hooked to the video series of Dale Brigsby! lol


----------



## carshon

aww - I didn't know Andythecornbreadleft either!


----------



## knightrider

I miss those people and wish they would come back. Just because a few people say unnecessary things, most of us enjoy reading their posts. 
I am quite sorry about that.


----------



## Jolien

knightrider said:


> I miss those people and wish they would come back. Just because a few people say unnecessary things, most of us enjoy reading their posts. AnitaAnn is gone now from too much criticism, and I am quite sorry about that.



right, some of the members are not in my thinking style either, I just skip their posts and don't even read their answers if they answer me. If I do read the answer I don't reply because I am not here to annoy people, I just want to learn. Problem solved.


----------



## QtrBel

Reopening the thread with a reminder of Rule 18 which prohibits discussion of moderator decisions or The Horse Forum Rules/Policies in the Open Forum. 

Please start a Talk To Team Thread if you have concerns or questions where they can be addressed or answered.

Thank you.


----------



## loosie

knightrider said:


> AnitaAnn is gone now from too much criticism, and I am quite sorry about that.


Oh is @anitaAnnie gone? That must have been recent. Bummer. I will miss her.


----------

